# Driving record (who has one)?



## MDA (Jul 16, 2010)

So a lot of people have tons of questions regarding their driving record.
It made me think, statistically, how many people DO have accidents/infractions on their record?

I am willing to bet more than 50% of EMS employees have been cited for something traffic related, regardless of what it is or was. I don't know how to do an official study, so I thought I would ask. Figured it would be interesting to see if I was right (or close to right ). Asked around work and close to 75% of co-workers have something on their records.

No need to get too specific or personal.

As for myself.

Employed as an EMT-B in California.
Tickets: 1 for Speeding (exceeding 55mph on two lane highway).
Points: Possibly 1.5 at max (still fighting it and going through the Court process).
Accidents: None.


----------



## Sassafras (Jul 16, 2010)

Never got a speeding ticket.  Was warned once when I was flying down the turnpike trying to get to the hospital because someone called me saying my dad was having a heart attack (it was anaphylaxis but hey, who's paying attention?).

2 accidents, first because a stop sign was obscured so I blew through it (13 years ago), 2nd still not sure how it happened, but I'm sure speed was a factor since it was a windey road that goes from 45-25 then back up to 45 again after every turn (2 years ago).  I probably missed a speed limit sign and hit a 25 mph curve too fast.  Ticket said I was being cited for "driving on roads meant for vehicular travel" and there were no points assigned.  

2nd accident rolled the car, I'm extremely cautious behind the wheel as a result now and avoid going over the speed limit if at all possible (congested traffic on a highway I will go with the flow of traffic speed which may be faster than posted signs at times).


----------



## Chimpie (Jul 16, 2010)

I've had 5 tickets (between ages 16 & 18)
At least two documented accidents

Never had a problem getting a job that required driving.


----------



## MDA (Jul 16, 2010)

Sassafras said:


> Never got a speeding ticket.  Was warned once when I was flying down the turnpike trying to get to the hospital because someone called me saying my dad was having a heart attack (it was anaphylaxis but hey, who's paying attention?).
> 
> 2 accidents, first because a stop sign was obscured so I blew through it (13 years ago), 2nd still not sure how it happened, but I'm sure speed was a factor since it was a windey road that goes from 45-25 then back up to 45 again after every turn (2 years ago).  I probably missed a speed limit sign and hit a 25 mph curve too fast.  Ticket said I was being cited for "driving on roads meant for vehicular travel" and there were no points assigned.
> 
> *2nd accident rolled the car, I'm extremely cautious behind the wheel as a result now and avoid going over the speed limit if at all possible* (congested traffic on a highway I will go with the flow of traffic speed which may be faster than posted signs at times).



Wow, thankfully you are now ok. Rolling a car usually has a bad outcome.

Well, with my theory, so far we are 100% for having unclean driving records.


----------



## MDA (Jul 16, 2010)

Chimpie said:


> I've had 5 tickets (between ages 16 & 18)
> At least two documented accidents
> 
> Never had a problem getting a job that required driving.



Yeah, as long as it's not a massive reoccurring problem I don't see most companies refusing to hire a potentially good employee. From what I understand it takes a decent amount to technically be uninsurable when it comes to ambulance insurance policies. I think the main issue is that said company might not want to pay slightly hire rates for a new hire unless they really have a positive opinion on the employees future.


Andddddddddddddd we're 3 for 3.


----------



## JPINFV (Jul 16, 2010)

No reported accidents, no convictions (1 speeding ticket and I fought the law and I won).


----------



## Sassafras (Jul 16, 2010)

MDA said:


> Wow, thankfully you are now ok. Rolling a car usually has a bad outcome.
> 
> Well, with my theory, so far we are 100% for having unclean driving records.



Seat belts, seat belts, seat belts.  That is my mantra.  I wasn't going fast enough to slam into anything and I think my wheel caught an embankment just right because it was a slow roll (unless I remember it in slow motion).  Was more nerve wracking b/c my 4 month old was in the back seat and I couldn't hear him while the car skidded on it's roof.  Didn't hit my head, hung upside down for 2 seconds when I finally stopped and heard him screaming and said "screw it he needs me" and undid the seat belt and climbed out.  I was lucky I know that much, and went into FR mode yelling at well doers to stop trying to take him out of the car seat because he could have a neck injury.  Someone finally handed me a pocket knife to cut the carseat out and I actually pulled him out making sure he didn't move his head and moved him to the side of the road.  The official EMTs arrived and kept asking for the mother b/c I had my volly station jacket on and they thought I was official, they also kept saying there was an entrapment and I kept looking at them saying "hello, I and the baby in that car seat were the only passengers...we are definitely not entrapped".  Then I was a bad patient b/c I wouldn't let them board me because I was afraid I wouldn't be able to make decisions for the baby.  We both got out without even a scratch (it was cold and he was in a snow suit so extra protection there).  It was surreal.  It just aggravated a neck issue I have as a result of scoliosis (which doesn't take much to do).  But you are definitely right.  We were lucky.  VERY lucky. And wear your seat belts...seriously...it's the most important thing you can do in a car. Oh and make sure infants are rear facing as long as possible (they recommend up to 2 years if possible now and longer then into a 5 pt until they out grow the weight limit). Ours cracked in the accident but it did what it needed to do and protected the baby.  We went right out and bought a 350 dollar car seat as soon as we left the hospital and put all the older children back in high back boosters with side impact protection.


----------



## MDA (Jul 16, 2010)

JPINFV said:


> No reported accidents, no convictions (1 speeding ticket and I fought the law and I won).



Hmm, we'll chalk it up to 3 to 1.

HOWEVER, you still originally received a speeding ticket but won the case. Not saying you were indeed speeding, just that almost every licensed and driving adult has had an instance of being cited for something. 

My thoughts originally started when my wifes Great Grandmother who is rather old stated in her like 60 something years of driving was never pulled over for anything. So I was like wow, she's like the only person with that much driving to have never been stopped... which turned into this more so focusing on EMS where driving records are important, and even though we try to be perfect we're all human and it happens.


----------



## firecoins (Jul 16, 2010)

I used to have a drving record but now I have a driving CD.  Soon Ill have a driving MP3.


----------



## MDA (Jul 16, 2010)

firecoins said:


> I used to have a drving record but now I have a driving CD.  Soon Ill have a driving MP3.



*rimshot*


----------



## MrBrown (Jul 16, 2010)

Brown has no driving record but has been reported to airspace regulators several times.


----------



## MDA (Jul 16, 2010)

MrBrown said:


> Brown has no driving record but has been reported to airspace regulators several times.



Don't make me make this a continental United States thread! I'll do it!

No driving record... do you guys even have cars over there? Or just like goats, sheep and other modes of transportation?

All in good fun! However, anyone who talks in third person definitely has a driving/flying record, ha.


----------



## Aprz (Jul 16, 2010)

I have a speeding ticket, a red light violation, and a parking ticket. No accidents.


----------



## JPINFV (Jul 16, 2010)

MDA said:


> Hmm, we'll chalk it up to 3 to 1.
> 
> HOWEVER, you still originally received a speeding ticket but won the case. Not saying you were indeed speeding, just that almost every licensed and driving adult has had an instance of being cited for something.


Granted, the ticked was during my two years in Massachusetts, but I'm from, and currently back in, California. There's two types of drivers in Southern California. Speeders, and people who are driving at a dangerously low speed. 

However, your question is "...how many people DO have accidents/infractions on their record?" and since I was found "not responsible" in traffic court, I don't even think that the accused infraction was reported to California. That said, my argument (the officer didn't show, but I was prepared with a defense) didn't revolve around my speed, but the legality of the posted speed limit under the rules and regulations of the Massachusetts Department of Highways Manual on Speed Zones (available online) and the speed surveys done in, if I recall correctly, the 1960's which calls into question the current legitimacy of the speed limit (especially considering that it had changed multiple times since then).


----------



## JPINFV (Jul 16, 2010)

MDA said:


> No driving record... do you guys even have cars over there? Or just like goats, sheep and other modes of transportation?



Save a horse, ride a sheep? Multiple uses for velcro gloves.


----------



## MDA (Jul 16, 2010)

JPINFV said:


> Granted, the ticked was during my two years in Massachusetts, but I'm from, and currently back in, California. There's two types of drivers in Southern California. Speeders, and people who are driving at a dangerously low speed.
> 
> However, your question is "...how many people DO have accidents/infractions on their record?" and since I was found "not responsible" in traffic court, I don't even think that the accused infraction was reported to California. *That said, my argument (the officer didn't show, but I was prepared with a defense) didn't revolve around my speed, but the legality of the posted speed limit under the rules and regulations of the Massachusetts Department of Highways Manual on Speed Zones (available online) and the speed surveys done in, if I recall correctly, the 1960's which calls into question the current legitimacy of the speed limit (especially considering that it had changed multiple times since then).*



That's actually a huge deal here too, and part of my defense (even though my lawyer handles 100% of everything involved). A lot of the State or County Roads in California are extremely outdated with their zoning and appropriate speeds and the studies on file have long expired, but people don't know about all of that.

Hopefully after my ordeal, my record stays clean. In regards to my infraction, the circumstances are beyond questionable... I just hope I win my case. Needless to say I've learned a lot about all aspects of fighting a traffic ticket in CA from summoning lidar/radar unit calibrations, Officer training on said units, highway studies and so on.

Either way, I will at least know I fought it when I should of and I can live with the outcome, one speeding ticket won't hurt me, and my employers literally said "that's it?" Ha.


----------



## MDA (Jul 16, 2010)

Aprz said:


> I have a speeding ticket, a red light violation, and a parking ticket. No accidents.



Welcome to the group! Haha.

So far it's 4-1. So wait, being in the majority are we the "normal" ones?
I'm going to go with the "unlucky ones who happened to get caught."


----------



## JPINFV (Jul 16, 2010)

1 ticket won't hurt your employment. However, what are it's effects on your insurance rates? It's very easy for a few hundred dollar ticket to cost more than a thousand dollars in increased insurance premiums. 

Also, for California, did you do the entire trial by declaration route?


----------



## MDA (Jul 16, 2010)

JPINFV said:


> 1 ticket won't hurt your employment. However, what are it's effects on your insurance rates? It's very easy for a few hundred dollar ticket to cost more than a thousand dollars in increased insurance premiums.
> 
> Also, for California, did you do the entire trial by declaration route?



Good point, employment won't matter but personal insurance rates definitely get effected. Although a lot of it has to do with how many, how often, what company you use. I've been with my insurance company approx. 10 years and this was my first ticket ever. I notified them of what happened and they didn't seem to concerned, but nothing has been finalized through the DMV yet.

For my ticket, I recently filed for an extension and got it, so my end date is in August, BUT, while requesting a bail reduction through the normal mail process I involuntary entered a no contest plea by acknowledging the ticket, requesting a bail reduction and not specifically pleading NOT guilty. Confusing right? However, when I received instruction from the Superior Court clerk she DID NOT inform me of my constitutional rights regarding my request for bail reduction, and this next week I have to either A. contact the court since they received my letter and fight to get them to withdrawal my letter since the judge HAS NOT made a decision, or B. just have my lawyer file a motion to reopen the case due to not being informed of my constitutional rights, then he will fight it for me in person on whatever scheduled court date I receive. Either way DMV isn't notified until the case is closed. Confusing huh.



AND, I guess I should of also asked how many people who answered are actually employed currently in the EMS field.


----------



## mycrofft (Jul 16, 2010)

*My waders are too low, staying out.*

.........


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jul 16, 2010)

Well, to answer the OP,

Never been cited. 

One accident: Rain+bad tires+thick fog+blind corner+deer+bad judgement (swerve vs nail it)=rollover. Could have been nasty. I was driving a full sized pickup, which I think, along with my seatbelt, saved me. I literally didn't have a single mark on me (except for my pride) which is amazing since I was still probably going 45-50 when I rolled. And I very easily could have gone over a 50-75 foot embankment. Instead, I ended up against a small section where the ground sloped sharply up instead of down. 20 more feet would have been real bad. 

So, you can add another one the the OPs list.


----------



## JPINFV (Jul 16, 2010)

RE: Current employment

I was employed when I received the ticket, however the verdict came after I left that job and just prior to moving back to California for school. On that note, be very nice to the court clerks. They may not be able to issue a final verdict, but getting a "We'll be nice and not push your court date back a month because the officer has National Guard duty and can't show up since you're leaving the state 2 days after your trial" is essentially a "not responsible" verdict.


----------



## MDA (Jul 16, 2010)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Well, to answer the OP,
> 
> Never been cited.
> 
> ...



Sounds like you were very lucky... and fortunate.

Just curious, does this show up on your record? If so, is it considered an at-fault?


----------



## MDA (Jul 16, 2010)

mycrofft said:


> .........



*adds to the no comment category*


----------



## firecoins (Jul 16, 2010)

Aprz said:


> I have a speeding ticket, a red light violation, and a parking ticket. No accidents.



So you did them all on purpose?


----------



## 46Young (Jul 16, 2010)

I had one accident, a fender bender in 1998. I had a Failure to Yield to a Pedestrian in '99. I also had two accidents while driving an ambulance. One was in the summer of '04, the other on Christmas Eve the same year. They were both low speed fender benders. the first was lit up, the second was not. Good thing, in NY if you get in an accident while driving an emergency vehicle, you don't get any points. It doesn't even show up on your driving record.

No speeding convictions. Clean license since the accident came off. I was looking at Virginia's speeding laws just in case something goes down. I found out that anything 20 mph over the speed limit, or over 80 mph regardless is reckless driving. Employers don't care much about a speeding ticket or two, but reckless driving can be a big deal. It can also come with jail time, judge's discretion. Many are successful in getting the reckless driving knocked down to just a speeding ticket. Also, a common outcome for a speeding ticket in VA for someone with a clean or mostly clean record is to agree to enroll in a driver training (driver's ed) program and submit it by a certain date. The charges are then dropped, as if nothing happened. You still need to pay the court fee, though.

Edit: I've received professional courtesy from LE on several occasions.


----------



## MDA (Jul 16, 2010)

46Young said:


> I had one accident, a fender bender in 1998. I had a Failure to Yield to a Pedestrian in '99. I also had two accidents while driving an ambulance. One was in the summer of '04, the other on Christmas Eve the same year. They were both low speed fender benders. the first was lit up, the second was not. Good thing, in NY if you get in an accident while driving an emergency vehicle, you don't get any points. It doesn't even show up on your driving record.
> 
> No speeding convictions. Clean license since the accident came off. I was looking at Virginia's speeding laws just in case something goes down. *I found out that anything 20 mph over the speed limit, or over 80 mph regardless is reckless driving. Employers don't care much about a speeding ticket or two, but reckless driving can be a big deal. It can also come with jail time, judge's discretion.* Many are successful in getting the reckless driving knocked down to just a speeding ticket. Also, a common outcome for a speeding ticket in VA for someone with a clean or mostly clean record is to agree to enroll in a driver training (driver's ed) program and submit it by a certain date. The charges are then dropped, as if nothing happened. You still need to pay the court fee, though.
> 
> Edit: I've received professional courtesy from LE on several occasions.



Yeah, here if you're like 20 over it changes from infraction to misdemeanor for reckless driving or any other number of things the officer wants to cite which requires a mandatory court appearance.

Imagine explaining that to an EMS employer.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jul 16, 2010)

MDA said:


> Sounds like you were very lucky... and fortunate.
> 
> Just curious, does this show up on your record? If so, is it considered an at-fault?


 
For close to a month not a day went by that I didn't think about it several times. I still drive past there sometimes and can still feel what it was like to first spin like a top down the road at 50 and then roll. Amazingly it felt like a relief to finally roll into the ditch since I was spinning down the center of the road toward a blind corner. I heard three people drive by before I could finally crawl out, and when I called dispatch I said I was sorry since I was sure someone had already reported it. The told me that no one had. So three, possibly four people drove right past me without even calling. :wacko: Pretty much upside down in the ditch, with my flashers going, and no one even bothered to stop. Not that I neede help, but it makes me wonder how many people drive by fatal accidents we go to, which, had the first person to see it called, would not have been fatal.

And, yes, it shows up on my record, but the deputy wrote it up as animal caused, so it is not an at-fault, thank God. I could have hugged him right then and there.


----------



## CAOX3 (Jul 16, 2010)

You guys have those pesky little traffic light cams, they mail you a ticket in six months with a little polaroid attached.

Those are fun.


----------



## 46Young (Jul 17, 2010)

CAOX3 said:


> You guys have those pesky little traffic light cams, they mail you a ticket in six months with a little polaroid attached.
> 
> Those are fun.



Virginia got rid of those things years ago:

http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn/articles/A12630-2005Mar30.html :lol:

Also, at least with a traffic cam you don't get points or anything on your record, just a fine. 

BTW, does anyone know what they mean when they post "speed monitored by aircraft?" I've never seen anything flying around anywhere near one of those signs.


----------



## reidnez (Jul 17, 2010)

4 old tickets, last one was in 2003. No DUI's, suspensions, etc. One accident where I was not at fault.


----------



## JPINFV (Jul 17, 2010)

46Young said:


> BTW, does anyone know what they mean when they post "speed monitored by aircraft?" I've never seen anything flying around anywhere near one of those signs.



There should be little white lines paints at intervals that allow CHP aircraft to estimate the speed of cars. However I've never seen them flying around and if you do get a ticket, both the pilot and the ticketing officer has to appear in court.


----------



## emtstudent04 (Jul 17, 2010)

1 Speeding ticket 75mph in a 55mph back in Feb. of 2007. Other then that everything is clean.


----------



## clibb (Jul 17, 2010)

I have received the following tickets:
- At the age of 16 on my way to hockey try outs I got a ticket for not using my turn signal. Even though I can bet a million bucks that I used it. 1 point, which is gone. 
- At the age of 18 I crashed my father's car. It was a rear end, the guy decided to stop for a tumble weed during rush hour going 35 mph. The tip-tronic wasn't working too well on the car I was driving and I was trying to switch it from 2nd to 3rd gear and then I looked up and BAM. 100% my fault. I'm just happy no one got hurt. The 1st car I rear ended tried to say that I ran a red light, but luckily there was a Chief Battalion right next to use who saw the accident and he testified for me. That gave me 2 points on my license. 1 of them or maybe both should be gone. But who is counting..
- Couple months ago going home from a clinical. It was in the middle of the night and I was going 55 MPH and someone decided to turn right in front of me and of course I slam on my breaks (since I've become more aware after the accident and traffic school). I also flashed my lights at the guy as a "Umm hellooooooo, I'm here". We actually do that a lot in Sweden.
I got pulled over by a cop who was behind me. He thought I had followed the car too close. I explained what I did and why I did it. He advised me to not flick my brights like that again, but that he would probably had done exactly the same. 

I moved to Sweden like a week after my accident. I registered for traffic school right away. So they gave me a lot of training on ice tracks and a lot of skill when it comes to driving. Which has helped me a TON and makes me more aware and how to plan my "move" if I would get in a dangerous situation. I would recommend going to traffic school or take extra classes for everyone. 
Also, I NEVER text or am on the phone while driving. This girl Erica got killed by a person on their phone in my neighborhood. She went to my little brother's school and was an awesome little girl. Yes, it's the girl that all the Oprah commercials are about. 

See we've all been young and dumb. It's nothing that should hurt you now...


----------



## MDA (Jul 17, 2010)

So it looks like the vast majority have had some sort of negative interaction with the ticketing side of law enforcement.

My theory seems to be correct.


----------



## Aprz (Jul 17, 2010)

firecoins said:


> So you did them all on purpose?


Nope.


----------



## adamjh3 (Jul 17, 2010)

I have one speeding ticket that I earned shortly after getting my license a couple years ago. Cited for going waaaay too fast in a 65. It's been killing my wallet ever since. My insurance premiums went through the roof. But it didn't affect me getting a job. They didn't even bring it up during the interviews. 

I drive like granny now.


----------



## MDA (Jul 17, 2010)

adamjh3 said:


> I have one speeding ticket that I earned shortly after getting my license a couple years ago. Cited for going waaaay too fast in a 65. It's been killing my wallet ever since. My insurance premiums went through the roof. But it didn't affect me getting a job. They didn't even bring it up during the interviews.
> 
> I drive like granny now.



That's what I'm afraid of. I already pay high enough insurance for myself and my wife for two vehicles. I can only imagine if they get jacked up.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jul 17, 2010)

adamjh3 said:


> I drive like granny now.


 
I'm assuming you don't mean like my granny. h34r:

She lives in Milwaukee, WI and she bombs around that city in a big old Caddy, driving as fast as she wants, cutting off everyone and then smiling and waving at them afterwards. I honestly don't know how she has not gotten a ticket in the past 40 years.


----------



## LucidResq (Jul 17, 2010)

3 speeding tickets... 1 pleaded down to 0-point obstructed view with a defensive driving class, another pleaded down to like a 1 point turn violation. No accidents. 

Random story... my defensive driving class was taught by a cop in a courthouse, and filled with teenagers. One girl was 17 if I remember correctly and already had something like 5 tickets and multiple accidents. She told us about a recent accident she'd had where she'd fallen asleep behind the wheel on a mountain highway and struck another vehicle at over 100 mph. She was relatively ok... didn't say anything about the passengers of the other car. 

Well we broke for lunch and the instructor/cop told everyone jokingly, "alright, now no one get pulled over or get in an accident during lunch." 

I was in my car one space over from that girl... she didn't look behind her and struck a car passing behind her. Then she tried to get away but I guess decided to stop after the driver started running after her. I don't know what happened after that.... all of this in a courthouse parking lot... and her parents kept buying this girl new vehicles and letting her drive?!


----------



## reidnez (Jul 18, 2010)

LucidResq said:


> 3 speeding tickets... 1 pleaded down to 0-point obstructed view with a defensive driving class, another pleaded down to like a 1 point turn violation. No accidents.
> 
> Random story... my defensive driving class was taught by a cop in a courthouse, and filled with teenagers. One girl was 17 if I remember correctly and already had something like 5 tickets and multiple accidents. She told us about a recent accident she'd had where she'd fallen asleep behind the wheel on a mountain highway and struck another vehicle at over 100 mph. She was relatively ok... didn't say anything about the passengers of the other car.
> 
> ...



That is scary, dude, just scary. A serious at-fault accident should be an automatic suspension, in my opinion. That concerns me a lot more than someone who has a few speeding tickets. Obviously she was just not mature enough to be on the road yet. You're right, her parents share the blame.


----------



## AtalantaAsh (Jul 18, 2010)

I've got 3 tickets and 1 at fault accident.  The accident was in 04 or 05, I was 15 or 16ish and backed into a car, the car was in the fire lane... The tickets include "running a stop sign" in 06, speeding (14 over) in 08 and the last was for... racing... in 09.  So I guess technically only 2 of these 4 are still on my record, if what I'm told about stuff only lasting 3 years, on your record (in Texas).  None of these were accumulated while employed for an EMS company.


----------



## nemedic (Jul 18, 2010)

One accident pulling out of my driveway during a snowstorm Dec '08. Found not to be "more than 50% at fault on appeal", so mo insurance surcharge. got pulled over for doing 45 in a 20 about a year and a half ago, somehow managed to get off with a verbal warning.


----------

